# Squirrel hunt to test out the pocket thumper!



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Pocket thumper doing her thing!!

1/2" glass and butterbands, caught him right behind the shoulder.








Thanks for looking guys and gals


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice! Bet those bands are zipping that glass. Gorgeous slingshot!! That one aluminum?


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Very nice! Bet those bands are zipping that glass. Gorgeous slingshot!! That one aluminum?


Thank you very much Joe. Yes, there flying about 285. And yes that ones brass forks with aluminum handle and band clamps.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Very nice! Bet those bands are zipping that glass. Gorgeous slingshot!! That one aluminum?


Nice looking tree rat....how do you cook em up Shane, when you only get one or two, fry them ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice! Bet those bands are zipping that glass. Gorgeous slingshot!! That one aluminum?
> ...


 My wife Is not a huge fan of the look of them cooking lol. So I usually throw them in the pan or on the grill when I'm home alone


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Super awesome and totally cool!


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Island made said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> > Ibojoe said:
> ...


They look better cooking if you skin em first! lol

Im playing, but I am assuming you have a butterfly draw?

Any way nice shooting.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

msturm said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > SLING-N-SHOT said:
> ...


Skin them first.......man I wish I would have thought of that hahaha. 
Thanks man!! Yes I draw butterfly.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Sweet shooting ????


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Are they the GZK black bands? Or Simple shot blacks?
Nice shooting btw!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

treeman said:


> Are they the GZK black bands? Or Simple shot blacks?
> Nice shooting btw!


Them are good life fitness bands from Canadian tire lol. Been shooting them for years, before all you guys gave me all this elastic!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Island made said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > Are they the GZK black bands? Or Simple shot blacks?
> ...


maybe we should all start shooting them! Looks like you're getting plenty of pop outta them.


----------

